# Zeilenumbrüche und regex



## voidee (27. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich benötige Hilfe: 
ich habe einen String in dem verschiedene Arten von Zeilenumbrüchen definiert sein können, entweder der CRLF oder der CR. Meine Frage ist, wie bekomme ich am einfachsten alle enthaltenen (Teil-)Strings. 
Ich vermute mal, dass das am einfachsten mit einer regex Anweisung geht, allerdings habe ich davon keine Ahnung. Vielleicht kann mir einer da einen regex-Ausdruck liefern.

Beispiel:

```
String CRLF = System.getProperty("line.separator");
String CR    = new String( new byte[] { (byte)10 });

String s = "das ist" + CR + "der Beispieltext + CRLF + "der mehrfach + CR + "und verschiedenartig umgebrochen ist";

regex(....)   // ??? wie
```

geliefert werden sollten die Teilsttrings.

Vielen Dank.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## voidee (27. Jan 2009)

Hab festgestellt, dass es auch mit einem StringTokenizer funktioniert. Kann deshalb auf die regex verzichten.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (27. Jan 2009)

```
s.split("[\n\r]+");
```
ääähm... ich bin ein wenig durcheinander, ich wurde das zwar erst vor kurzem gefragt, aber ich weiß es schon wieder nicht mehr :bahnhof: klappts so?


----------

